# kobe bryant a knick?



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

hey wassup what about sprewell and camby and jackson for bryant and horry we need a power forward who can dunk and shoot the 3's just like Larry Johnson used to I think that the lakers have no one to back up fisher and need jackson so we get bryant and horry and they get camby who with shaq will be unstoppable



send me your thoughts


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Are u GOOFY in the head????????????

As much as I HATE Kobe hes worth way more then an aging Spre and a broken down Camby.Also Shaq is already unstoppable,the only person that stops Shaq is Shaq aka early foul trouble.

How about my Heat trade B.G. for K.G.?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, the Lakers would totally do that trade....


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

thank you somebody fuinnally agrees with me . the only thing fuk the kings!!!!!! lakers and knicks!!!!! next year finals!!!!!!


----------

